

What the U.S. Can Learn From Canada's High-Paying Jobs Recovery - tokenadult
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2013/09/what-us-can-learn-canadas-high-paying-jobs-recovery/6876/

======
a3n
The article teaches nothing, it just shows results. _How_ did all those great
jobs get created? What did I miss?

This is like telling me that I can learn something from an expert guitar
player, then only letting me listen to the expert guitar player. I've learned
nothing from that about how to be a better guitar player.

